# My Other pets :)



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Here are some of my other pets 









Firstly Here is my Tarantula Lassie. She is a rose haired tarantula. 









This is my Anole enclosure. Is has 1 male anole named Ribosome, and 1 long tailed lizard named Golgi








The next 2 are of my beautiful girl rabbit Berlin

















This is my hamster cage  It houses Grizzly the teddy bear Syrian.








Here is Grizzly peeking out to get a drink hehe.








Here is Anastazia my Ball Python








Close up of Sydney my handsome little boy bunny!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Aww your bunnies are so cute!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Heres some more pics










Sydney in his cage.









Berlin in her cage which is always open.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

lovely animals  altho tarantula eek lol nah i dont like spiders but would tolerate tarantulas more my friends got one she put it on my leg once but once it was crawling towards my face i was like eek ok off now lol


----------

